
Stand-UPS: Is it time to ditch the daily from 1993? - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/ditch-the-daily-from-1993/
======
riskymagemerge
Maybe it is time to recognize that Scrum (and other variants) didnt really
learn anything from Waterfall and need to be revamped altogether.

I.e. this makes me cry - "If they do take time to talk, it's to describe the
customer experience so the dev team can connect the dots between their work
and real-life use cases." The PO is the new BA. I've only had one great BA/PO.
The rest were less than good. Mostly way less.

Anyway, the standups i have seen are either waste of time and/or management
getting a daily update.

